# [after effects] automatisches erkennen der maske



## Theeagle (30. Juni 2003)

*[after effects] Objekt im Video erkennen und Maske automatisch mitführen*

Hi allerseits!
ich möchte erstmal für alles auf tutorials.de danken...hat mir schon viel geholfen!

so jetzt zu meinem Problem!
ich habe mir ein tutoriel zum erstellen von Lichtschwertern angeschaut...und konnte es auch umsetzen..mit erfolg...habe allerdings da es ein lustiges filmchen sein soll Lichtflaschen draus gemacht !
fertiges video gibt es hier 

wie ihr merken werdet ist das nur ein sehr kurzes filmchen...das liegt daran das ich immer nach paar frames die maske umsetzen musste!
und das geht eim nach 1-2stunden echt auf den ****....
ich habe aber gehört das man after fx dazu bringen kann selber zu erkennen wie sich das objekt bewegt und die maske mit verschiebt/dreht..etc.
mir ist auch klar das ich dazu dann eine stab brauche der sich vom rest der aufnahme abhebt...das ist aber kein problem!
ich will nur wissen wie man die maske automatisch anpassen lassen kann

BIG thx im vorraus!


----------



## Bypass41 (30. Juni 2003)

Hi,

ja, manchmal ist viel Handarbeit angesagt. Von Motiontracking mit Masken habe ich noch nichts gehört. Freue mich aber darauf, mich eines Besseren belehren zu lassen.

Gruß


----------



## Theeagle (30. Juni 2003)

also ich habe jetzt motiontracking für ne maske hinbekommen!
einzigstes problem ist das drehen der maske...da weiß ich nicht recht was ich da im motiontracking fenster einstellen muss


----------



## deepop (7. September 2003)

*Perspective Corner Pin*

Versuchs mal mit Perspective Corner Pin !

greetz 
DeePoP


----------



## Mark (7. September 2003)

Hi!

@TheEagle:
Wenn Du beim MotionTracking statt nur Position "Rotation" dazuschaltest, erhälst Du einen zweiten Tracker für die "Orientierung". Beide werden wie bekannt getrackt, wobei der zwei die Rotations-keys erstellt...


----------

